# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Vova story

## mynewocean

*Liên tưởng bậy bạ
*Trong giờ sinh vật, cô giáo hỏi học sinh:
- Tại sao con cá thờn bơn lại mỏng dẹt vậy?
Vova giơ tay:
- Thưa cô vì nó bị con cá voi “đè lên”!
Cô giáo không kiềm chế nổi:
- Biến khỏi lớp học, và nếu không có phụ huynh thì đừng có quay lại lớp.
Chúng ta tiếp tục buổi học. Thế còn ai biết, tại sao mắt của con tôm lại to và lồi ra thế không?
Vova đã ra tới cửa còn quay lại nói cố:
- Thưa cô, vì con tôm cũng có mặt ở cạnh đó và trông thấy tất cả.
*
* *
*Cái mông
*Giờ học đầu tiên môn hình học lớp 7. Cô giáo vẽ lên bảng 1 cái vòng tròn và đường kính.
- Các em hãy nhìn đây là vòng tròn và đường kính của nó.
Vova buộc miệng nói với bạn bên cạnh:
- Còn theo tớ, đó là cái mông!
Cô giáo tức quá, chạy đi tìm thầy hiệu trưởng và cùng quay về lớp học:
- Thưa đồng chí hiệu trưởng, Vova là 1 học trò hư và không hiểu gì về hình học…
Thầy hiệu trưởng nhìn lên bảng:
- Hỗn láo, hỗn láo quá! Thế ai đã vẽ cái mông lên bảng thế này?!! 
*
* *
*Vova thi hoc kỳ
*Đây là kỳ thi vấn đáp, thầy giáo hỏi:
- Thế cậu có biết trong phòng này có mấy cái đèn không?
Vova nhìn lên trần nhà và đếm:
- Thưa thầy có 4 cái ạ!!!
- Sai rồi, có 5 cái.
Rồi thầy rút trong túi quần ra một cái bóng đèn.
Kỳ thi sau, Vova lai vẫn gặp ông thầy nọ.
- Vẫn câu hỏi trước đấy cậu thử trả lời xem nào!!!
Vova thản nhiên đáp:
- 5 cái ạ!!!
- Cậu lại sai rồi, lần này tôi không mang theo cái bóng đèn nào!!!
- Nhưng em có mang theo, thưa thầy!!!
Vova rút trong túi quần ra 1 cái bóng đèn!!! 
*
* *
*Vova tập vẽ
*Bố của trò Vova bị cô giáo mời đến gặp. Khắp mình ông dán đầy bông băng, ông mặc váy vừa lê bước vào đã nghe cô kể tội con mình:
- Bác xem này! Em Vova vẽ con ruồi lên cái đinh trên bàn giáo viên. Tôi đập một nhát, chảy cả máu tay.
- Trời ơi! Thế là còn nhẹ. Cô nhìn cái của tôi xem, đây là hậu quả của việc nó vẽ mẹ nó trên đống thủy tinh đấy!
- Úi chao! 
*
* *
*Cùng Natasa
*Vova thường ngồi chung xe bus với Natasa. Một hôm, Vova lấy hết dũng cảm dúi cho Natasa một mẩu giấy, trên đấy viết: “Tôi rất thích bạn, nếu bạn đồng ý kết bạn với tôi thì hãy đưa lại mẩu giấy này cho tôi, còn nếu không đồng ý thì hãy vứt nó qua cửa sổ”.
Một lúc sau Natasa chuyển lại mẩu giấy cũ, Vova vui mừng mở ra xem, trên giấy viết: “Không mở được cửa sổ”!!! 
*
* *
*Bệnh nhân của bố
*Bố của Vova là một bác sĩ. Một hôm đang chơi đùa cùng Natasa ở nhà. Bất thình lình, Natasa mở một cánh cửa tủ và hét lên sợ hãi khi nhìn thấy một bộ xương người.
- Không việc gì cả – Vova nói – Bố tớ cất ở đây lâu rồi.
- Thật không? Tại sao?
- Tớ không rõ… Có thể đấy là bệnh nhân đầu tiên của bố tớ. 
*
* *
*Sổ liên lạc
*Vova phàn nàn với bạn ngồi cùng bàn:
- Hôm qua tao bị ông già tẩn 2 lần.
- Vì sao vậy?
- Lần thứ nhất tao cho ông già xem sổ liên lạc, trong đó toàn điểm xấu và những dòng của giáo viên về những tội nghịch ngợm. Còn lần thứ hai là khi ông già nhận ra đó là quyển sổ liên lạc cũ của ông ấy. 
*
* *
*Chóng lớn
*Vova vào phòng bố mẹ và không gõ cửa, và bắt gặp bố mẹ đang yêu nhau.
- Bố mẹ làm gì thế? – Nó hỏi.
- À – bà mẹ trả lời sau giây phút bối rối – Mẹ đang ngồi lên bụng bố để cho bụng bố nhỏ bớt đi.
- Vô ích – thằng bé lắc đầu – ngày mai cô hàng xóm lại sang thổi cho nó to lên thôi,
- ?!! 
*
* *
*Đi tham quan công trường
*Vừa tới nơi thì xảy ra tai nạn: một công nhân rơi từ tầng 4 ngôi nhà mới xây xuống đất. Sau buổi tham quan cô giáo tập trung học sinh lại để rút ra bài học từ trường hợp trên:
- Theo các em, vì sao chú công nhân bị ngã?
Masa giơ tay:
- Thưa cô vì chú công í không tuân thủ quy tắc an toàn lao động ạ.
- Rất có thể như vậy, ai có ý kiến khác nào?
Kôlia:
- Thưa cô có thể chú ấy bị cảm.
- Cũng không loại trừ khả năng này. Thế còn Vova, em nghĩ sao?
- Chú ấy ngã vì quát em!
- Thế là thế nào?
- Chú ấy bảo: thằng ôn kia, đừng có rung thang nữa! 
*
* *
*Khoe chú
*Natasha, Antô và Vova ngồi nói chuyện.
- Chú tớ là thầy giáo nên ai gặp cũng phải gọi “thầy ơi”.
- Chú tớ còn giỏi hơn, chú tớ làm cha sứ, ai gặp cũng phải gọi “cha ơi”.
- Kém xa chú tớ, ai gặp chú tớ từ xa cũng phải thốt lên “chúa ơi”! – Chú cậu làm nghề gì?
- Chú tớ là… “đầu gấu thôn”!!!

----------

